
Show HN: Authentic stock photos - ruairidhwm
https://brandfox.io
======
ruairidhwm
Hi all

I've posted BrandFox before but have since overhauled the landing page to make
it clear that you can browse for free and don't need to sign up straight away.

I've also tweaked the on-boarding flow and so you're not asked for card
details until you want to purchase a photo.

It'd be great to hear any feedback on the design, the idea and whether or not
you'd use BrandFox. We're also expanding this into becoming the 'Skyscanner
for social media influencers'. You'll be able to search, compare and buy
social media influencer services on one platform, as well as seeding your
accounts with authentic photos.

Looking forward to hearing any feedback!

<3

